# Lake Whitney - Winter 2017



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

If any of you like striper fishing, I suggest you make a trip to beautiful Lake Whitney! My son and I try to make at least one trip per season to one of the best striper fisheries in Texas!

We book a cabin at Cliffview Marina that offers covered boat docks with electric hookups. Nothing fancy, but you canâ€™t beat not having to trailer your boat each day!

http://www.lakewhitneyvacation.com

The water temps were 51-52 this week, and fish were caught from the dam to the north end in multiple different ways. Fish caught in depths ranging from 20-60 FOW.

Birds have been working all day! Fish can be caught under birds, deadsticking, casting slabs & swim baits, and strolling swim baits and fluke style baits.

Lake Whitney is stacked with numbers and quality! We catch a 10lb+ fish every trip, and Iâ€™ve witnessed a 20lb caught this spring.

We landed a 33â€, 12lb striper this trip as well as a couple creeping up on 10lbs.

Still on the hunt for my Texas 20lb striper............


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

WOW very nice! That looks like a wall mount there!!!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Those are some great fish big D. Whitney is sure a fun lake to fish. 

Take that boy to Ouachita and skip the 20 pound class and go straight to the over 30 pound class.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Itâ€™s on the list Medowlark!

After seeing six 20lb striper caught in Texas with my own eyes within a 2yr period, I know itâ€™s possible!

The elusive Texas 10lb Hybrid is also on my list. I am almost certain this goal will be reached next spring!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

You can get both below the dam on Livingston...on the same day, if conditions are right. 

The problem is getting the right conditions.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It seems that Lake Whitney would actually be better than Livingston as the official TP&WD striper lake.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Nice Big D. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Whitebassfisher said:


> It seems that Lake Whitney would actually be better than Livingston as the official TP&WD striper lake.


Thatâ€™d be fine by me WBF then stock Livingston with monster hybrids!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice going there big D thatâ€™s something to be proud of, very impressive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

*Stripers*

Whitney is one of my favorite lakes. Possum Kingdom Is doing well also.
These pics are from PK. The Brazos stripers are back!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nicely done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Big D
You and Ryan, hats off to yâ€™all. Them are some awesome fish and me and da wife will have to get the boat up there soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Those are some nice stripes Randy! I met you at a TSA tournament a few years ago! Our team had dinner with you and your son the night before the tournament. You caught one of the 20lb+ striper just before lines out time!

That tournament yielded the largest striper I have ever seen - 4 over 20lbs on the same day!!!

I will have to make it back up to PK one day....been over 10yrs.


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

*PK*



big D. said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Those are some nice stripes Randy! I met you at a TSA tournament a few years ago! Our team had dinner with you and your son the night before the tournament. You caught one of the 20lb+ striper just before lines out time!
> 
> ...


Let me know when you head that way. Iâ€™ll point ya in the right direction. 
Good to hear from you


----------

